# Badlands / 5 stars



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I just wanted to throw a shout-out to Badlands, and specifically to RemingtonCountry (Nate), for being *awesome*!

I recently purchased a Badlands Bino Mag case from Camofire. After receiving the case I put my binos in and put the case on to wear. I then went and shot my bow for a bit. I noticed that the left shoulder strap was "digging" into my shoulder and a bit uncomfortable. When I looked closer I could see that the strap was sewn backwards / up-side-down. I believe the structural integrity of the case would be compromised because of the way it was pulling on the strap -- at some point in the future, this would tear and fail. It was, as mentioned, uncomfortable.

I looked on Badlands website and could see that they had a form I could fill out and return the case for repair. My fear was the turn-around time: the hunt starts on Saturday!

On Monday morning (13th) I sent RemingtonCountry a message through this website and asked him if using the website was the best way to go about getting this fixed. I was prepared for him to say "yes" and then I would have gone that route to get the case repaired. I was surprised when his reply was "send me your address and I'll next-day you a new case".

The new case showed up yesterday 15th). Wow. I knew Badlands had a good reputation for warranty issues - but this was unexpected. Samsung could learn a thing or two from this!!

Badlands gets 5 stars from me. I'll continue to buy their products.

thanks Nate!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I recently acquired a good amount of Badlands apparel and accessories and am eager to try them out in the "real world" this weekend. While I'm hoping for a no issue experience it is also good to know that I can count on their warranty if an issue does arise.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> I recently acquired a good amount of Badlands apparel and accessories and am eager to try them out in the "real world" this weekend. While I'm hoping for a no issue experience it is also good to know that I can count on their warranty if an issue does arise.


I'm sure you'll have no issues with their warranty, it is second to none!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have and use a lot of badlands apperal and packs/bino cases. I love their stuff and have only ever had one issue. I had a water bag that developed a small rip. It was more than a few years old and when I took it in they grabbed the current version and traded me on the spot. The new bag has many new and better features. Easiest and best warranty I have ever used. They definitely get 5 stars for product and service from me.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm glad you posted that PBH. Everybody is quick to gripe about the bad things they find with outdoor products but forget to pat a company on the back when they back their products like Badlands did.


----------

